# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Descansa (Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Descansa
Biltstraat 6-8 
Utrecht (UT)

Bezoek de website van Descansa

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Descansa (Utrecht).*

----------

